
The beach-house lawyer calling big auditors to account - taylorbuley
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7b678714-6881-11e6-a0b1-d87a9fea034f.html#axzz4IT3J4E1v
======
ahazred8ta
That's behind a soft paywall, but this other link works:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=The+beach-
house+lawyer+calli...](https://www.google.com/search?q=The+beach-
house+lawyer+calling+big+auditors+to+account)

